# Driver offended by tips



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

A driver got offended when I tried to tip him today.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

turtle75 said:


> A driver got offended when I tried to tip him today.


Ridiculous. I'll Dm you my PP address so that you can make up for it.

Seriously though, what's the background? Could the conversation have made him / her think you were being condescending?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Were you tipping in change?


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> Ridiculous. I'll Dm you my PP address so that you can make up for it.
> 
> Seriously though, what's the background? Could the conversation have made him / her think you were being condescending?


I tried to tip him at the beginning of the trip instead of the end so he thought I didn't understand how it worked and was trying to pay him the fare. I told him it was a tip and he told me if I wanted to tip him I could do it at the end. At the end I offered it again and he took it but was clearly annoyed. I should've just kept it. Oh well.



Cableguynoe said:


> Were you tipping in change?


Nope. Paper.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

turtle75 said:


> I tried to tip him at the beginning of the trip instead of the end so he thought I didn't understand how it worked and was trying to pay him the fare. I told him it was a tip and he told me if I wanted to tip him I could do it at the end. At the end I offered it again and he took it but was clearly annoyed. I should've just kept it. Oh well.
> 
> Nope. Paper.


So just a misunderstanding. 
No biggie.

You really should tip at the end. That's a good way of saying thank you.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

LOL

Some ants are their own enemy.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

I'd gladly take quarters at the start of a trip. Paper after is even better. Semper Gumby.


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

turtle75 said:


> A driver got offended when I tried to tip him today.


Dumb assss


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Some people enjoy community service.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Was it a coupon to Sizzler ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Were you tipping in change?


I take change !

One star the Ungrateful Wretch !
And be Done with Him !

( he MUST be cast out before his Dangerous Ideology infects the public at large !)


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Well a tall blonde tried to tip me $3 .
I said no thank you just give me a hug, she did.
That was the only time I rejected a tip, in over 3000 rides.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> Well a tall blonde tried to tip me $3 .
> I said no thank you just give me a hug, she did.
> That was the only time I rejected a tip, in over 3000 rides.


Creepy


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> Well a tall blonde tried to tip me $3 .
> I said no thank you just give me a hug, she did.
> That was the only time I rejected a tip, in over 3000 rides.


Were you standing?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Refusing a half eaten bagel is not refusing a tip.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Were you standing?


Hopefully he was sitting. This way he could cop a feel, look down her shirt and get boobies pressed on him.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Iann said:


> Hopefully he was sitting. This way he could cop a feel, look down her shirt and get boobies pressed on him.


Maybe the guy he hugged was sitting.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I once was given an IOU scribbled on a wrinkled paper. Hey, he looked like an honest Joe so I cheerfully accepted that one day.....one day.....


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Were you standing?


I carried her grocery bag, to the hotel room, she didn't let me in because her dog will bark, then she gave me the $3 , I refused I preferred the hug.
This was the ONLY time I carry something to the passenger.


----------

